# Critter Keepers or a 20 gallon long divided?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I'm totally obsessed with bettas at the moment and am looking for a way to expand  I currently have my 5 gallon split in two and my 10 gallon split in 3. I'm already maxed out for my xmas shopping according to my mom, so I'm looking for my birthday. Conviently one month after Christmas  haha So I'm thinking of asking for a 20 gallon long tank that I could split 8 ways. And get this stand so I could put my 10 gallon on the bottom shelf  For 3 more bettas haha! 

http://www.petco.com/product/14760/...-Stand-29-Gallon.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Aquarium

Could I put my 10 gallon on the bottom part of this stand?

http://www.petco.com/product/101400...Stand-with-Shelf.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Aquarium


Which stand is better? And do you think this is a good bday present or should I just get a couple critter keepers? What do you think the bettas would prefer? Haha thanks :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Get a 20 gallon  The bigger, the better. It'll mean less water changes, and it'll fit in much less space. ;D I'm thinking of splitting my empty 55 gallon for my ten, since it'll equal up to much less work. And I like the shelf-like stand, since you can just put all of your aquarium things there ;D


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah they will like the 20 long waayyy better <3 Yeah I like the first one too!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow i like that shelf thing..... your tempting me... errrr


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

go for the 20 long, youll LOVE it


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

IMO the 20 long will look nicer too!


----------



## TangTango (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd go for the 20L.
And I like shelves.
Here's a pic of my 20L's and 10's.








​


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Those shelves are both nice. Get the Twenty gallon. The bigger the better and happier the fish is and less maintenance


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

TangTango said:


> I'd go for the 20L.
> And I like shelves.
> Here's a pic of my 20L's and 10's.
> 
> ...


SO jealous right now.... :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! 20 it is!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you dividing a 5 gallon critter keeper? if so how'd you do it


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Get a 20 gal long! Split it 5 or 6 ways.
Also, here is my 55 gallon tank plan for Betta!!
I think I will go with 12 sections!
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2368674#post2368674


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I have that second stand with a 20g long on top...my 5.5g just fits with a light on the lower shelf. I also have a 10g...it definately won't fit on the bottom shelf.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

BTW...I have 4 of those stands and I love them...very sturdy...but light weight so they can easily be lifted and moved.


----------



## McAttack (May 13, 2010)

my input's late but I'd say 20g also. The water will be more stable spread across, one filter to clean only. It's a no brainer in my books.


----------

